# montowanie płyt

## larhard

Witam, mam dziwną sytuację podczas montowania płyty cd-r: zwraca mi następujący komunikat

```
mount: urządzenie blokowe /dev/sr0 jest zabezpieczone przed zapisem, montowanie tylko do odczytu

mount: /dev/sr0: nie można odczytać superbloku
```

nie byłoby nic dziwnego gdybym nie mógł montować innych płyt, co jest możliwe. Gdy wpisuję bardziej szczegółowo: mount /dev/sr0 /mnt/d0 -t udf,iso9660 zwraca mi

```
mount: urządzenie blokowe /dev/sr0 jest zabezpieczone przed zapisem, montowanie tylko do odczytu

mount: niewłaściwy typ systemu plików, błędna opcja, błędny superblok na /dev/sr0,

       brak strony kodowej lub programu pomocniczego albo jeszcze inny błąd

       (być może to urządzenie IDE, które wykorzystuje ide-scsi,

       więc powinno być użyte sr0, sda lub podobne?)

       W niektórych przypadkach przydatne informacje można

       znaleźć w logu systemowym (np. dmesg | tail)
```

dmesg | tail:

```
[ 4483.177402] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0]  Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

[ 4483.177411] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0]  Sense Key : Illegal Request [current] 

[ 4483.177418] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0]  Add. Sense: Logical block address out of range

[ 4483.177426] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 01 00

[ 4483.177439] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1024

[ 4483.180484] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0]  Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

[ 4483.180490] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0]  Sense Key : Illegal Request [current] 

[ 4483.180497] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0]  Add. Sense: Logical block address out of range

[ 4483.180503] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 01 00

[ 4483.180516] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 2048

[ 4483.180548] UDF-fs: No anchor found

[ 4483.180552] UDF-fs: No partition found (1)
```

w jądrze mam zaznaczoną obsługę udf, a płyta jest otwierana nawet na tym komputerze za pomocą windowsa i na innych komputerach na linuxach

----------

## SlashBeast

Moved from Polskie forum (Polish) to Instalacja i sprzęt.

--

Masz mozliwosc sprawdzic na innym napedzie, w tym samym komputerze?

----------

